# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  Old but Good: UK Press: Frog killer fungus 'breakthrough'

## John Clare

*BBC News, London, UK, Oct. 30th, 2007: Frog killer fungus 'breakthrough'*

New Zealand scientists have found what appears to be a cure for the disease that is responsible for wiping out many of the world's frog populations.

 Chloramphenicol, currently used as an eye ointment for humans, may be a lifesaver for the amphibians, they say.
_
Continued:_
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7067613.stm

----------

